

Are splash screens back? - ProAm
http://www.cosmonautdreams.com/html/blog/websites/readability/ux/2014/01/06/Are-Splash-Pages-Back.html

======
pedalpete
The difference between then and now has more to do with the time factor.
Scrolling is instantaneous and takes very little effort, clicking into the
'next' screen meant a time delay and loading another page, which wasn't
needed.

The new 'full screen with tagline' splash page has it's place, but you don't
see it everywhere. For instance, it doesn't fit with Amazon or Netflix, it
somewhat fits better with Apple (who have been using it for a while), and
Microsoft (though not very well done).

Some would argue Google has always been doing it! And of course, Yahoo! still
have the opposite.

It's great for setting the mood of the page, and intriguing while directing
the user. Had landing pages served a better purpose earlier, maybe they would
have stayed in vogue.

